# dc super park 08



## Guest (Feb 16, 2008)

seems like a warranty problem and the guy should contact DC


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2008)

maybe it is a warranty issue, because I haven't talked to anyone else with them. He seemed pretty hardcore too, like he was probably hitting the slopes at least once a week since the begging of the season. Thats why I posted this to see if other people with the 08 super park had the same problem.


----------

